
Twitter Data Cache on Mozilla Firefox - marc3842h
https://privacy.twitter.com/en/blog/2020/data-cache-firefox
======
SimeVidas
Could Twitter not have used the Clear-Site-Data header to instruct Firefox do
wipe the cache when the user logs out?

[https://w3c.github.io/webappsec-clear-site-data/#example-
sig...](https://w3c.github.io/webappsec-clear-site-data/#example-signout)

------
re
The response from Mozilla:

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/04/twitter-direct-message-
cac...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/04/twitter-direct-message-caching-and-
firefox/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774409)

------
captn3m0
Does anyone know what the exact issue is here? What does Firefox do
differently from other browsers?

~~~
tmalsburg2
They make it sound as if Firefox was to blame but don't make it explicit.
Could be that they messed and that it has nothing to do with Firefox.

~~~
beefhash
To be fair, "the web" means "what Chrome does" nowadays to a lot of people.
Even if it wasn't Firefox's fault but rather some web standard that Firefox
adhered to, Firefox _will_ be blamed for not being bug-for-bug compatible with
Chrome.

------
jake9wi
And they don't say what actually was wrong nor how they fixed it.

